# 2012 Audi TTRS for sale "DEAL OF THE YEAR" $36,500



## adamTTRS (Jan 28, 2013)

*2012 Audi TTRS for sale "DEAL OF THE YEAR" $30,0000*

Hello,

I have a great deal for someone! I recently threw a rod bearing in my 26K mile Sepang Blue Pearl Effect TTRS. It has Aluminum Optic Package and the Navigation. I took it to the dealer and they refused to cover the engine replacement under warranty.

I am selling the car with a thrown rod bearing. This is a blank canvas car for the artist who has special vision. The following is the cars specifics...

2012 Audi TTRS Sepang Blue Pearl Effect with Black Interior (Currently at NGP in Aberdeen, Maryland)
26K miles (Audi Care Plan purchased and goes with car)
Clear Bra on entire front of car back to doors, then along the bottom, up the rear arches, bottom of rear bumper around to quarter of the way in towards the middle. $1500
034 Rear Sway Bar $350
South Bend Stage 3 Clutch with 2K miles on it and no launches (installed by NGP 3/2014 $2700)
Tyrol Sport Dead Set Collar Kit (installed by NGP 3/2014 $210)
Racing Brake 2-Pice Rotors $1200
Stainless Steel Braided Brake lines

$30,000 obo, Trade possible!

Tell all your friends!

Thanks,
Adam

p.s. can someone tell me how to attach pics?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

adamTTRS said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a great deal for someone! I recently threw a rod bearing in my 26K mile Sepang Blue Pearl Effect TTRS. It has Aluminum Optic Package and the Navigation. I took it to the dealer and they refused to cover the engine replacement under warranty.
> 
> ...


Under what conditions did you throw a rod bearing? Running Stage 2 under WOT (APR tune)? On a track? Very curious.

Also, what did the dealer say was the reason for not honoring the warranty?


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

have a photobucket account and post the image code it gives you.


----------



## adamTTRS (Jan 28, 2013)

*reply*



Marty said:


> Under what conditions did you throw a rod bearing? Running Stage 2 under WOT (APR tune)? On a track? Very curious.
> 
> Also, what did the dealer say was the reason for not honoring the warranty?



I was in third gear and hit the rev limiter which caused the bearing to fail. The car was also in a right hand turn with some high G force so the possibility of the rev limiter and the oil being loaded to one side was probably the cause. No I was not running APR Stage 2. I had the clutch installed because I was going to go for more HP in the future and figured might as well do it now instead of later. 

Yes, I was on the track, Watkins Glen exiting turn 5!

Dealer stated higher than normal Torque values and to many ECM counter flashes.

Thanks for the inquiry, 
Adam


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

adamTTRS said:


> I was in third gear and hit the rev limiter which caused the bearing to fail. The car was also in a right hand turn with some high G force so the possibility of the rev limiter and the oil being loaded to one side was probably the cause. No I was not running APR Stage 2. I had the clutch installed because I was going to go for more HP in the future and figured might as well do it now instead of later.
> 
> Yes, I was on the track, Watkins Glen exiting turn 5!
> 
> ...


I see, so APR Stage 1 though (not stock map). Was it during a downshift, or just revving it out? Sorry to hear about the trouble!

Great deal for someone looking to do a build.


----------



## adamTTRS (Jan 28, 2013)

Marty said:


> I see, so APR Stage 1 though (not stock map). Was it during a downshift, or just revving it out? Sorry to hear about the trouble!
> 
> Great deal for someone looking to do a build.


It was just revving it out. 

Hope a shop or someone who works at a shop will buy and fix. 

Adam


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

adamTTRS said:


> I was in third gear and hit the rev limiter which caused the bearing to fail. The car was also in a right hand turn with some high G force so the possibility of the rev limiter and the oil being loaded to one side was probably the cause. No I was not running APR Stage 2. I had the clutch installed because I was going to go for more HP in the future and figured might as well do it now instead of later.
> 
> Yes, I was on the track, Watkins Glen exiting turn 5!
> 
> ...


Hmm is there an issue with APR stage 2 and OEM clutches? 

Also, I thought APR resolved the ECM flash counter... :what:

Sorry to hear about your vehicle. Best of luck with the repair/sale. I'm just interested in the warranty issue since I'm contemplating getting chipped.

Dave


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

adamTTRS said:


> I was in third gear and hit the rev limiter which caused the bearing to fail.
> 
> Yes, I was on the track, Watkins Glen exiting turn 5!


Hate to hear this, sorry for the loss. A bunch of us were just at the Glen with NEQ, you must have been there another time with another group. I guess I'm glad I take that turn in 4th. BTW, never mind the car label on the video, it is my TTRS…user error on my part.


----------



## adamTTRS (Jan 28, 2013)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Hate to hear this, sorry for the loss. A bunch of us were just at the Glen with NEQ, you must have been there another time with another group. I guess I'm glad I take that turn in 4th. BTW, never mind the car label on the video, it is my TTRS…user error on my part.


Been there many times in several cars. The TTRS would have been the fastest of them all when I put the GOOD tires on. Only got one session with street tires on for times.

Adam


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Why don't you have NGP fix the bearing problem? Throw in some uprated parts while you have the engine apart. The TT-RS is extensively tracked and I haven't heard of any oil pressure problems on high G turns. Not saying they don't exist, but these engines are capable of much higher than 7k RPM. 

Is the engine just knocking? Or did it lock up? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

I'll bet you Hank Iroz of Iroz Motorsport could get you sorted. He has ton of experience on these engines.


----------



## robcorn (Sep 30, 2000)

So what's an engine rebuild cost on a TT RS these days? Gotta be less than $10k I would think. Any ideas?


----------



## adamTTRS (Jan 28, 2013)

*Found my next car! PRICE LOWERED!!!*

Found my next car! PRICE LOWERED!!!

$30,000 Come and get it quick!


----------



## adamTTRS (Jan 28, 2013)

*Sale pending!*

Sale pending!


----------



## adamTTRS (Jan 28, 2013)

*SOLD! close and delete thread!*

SOLD! close and delete thread!


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

adamTTRS said:


> SOLD! close and delete thread!


Pretty good chance that next time anybody hears about this car, it will be 750whp+



Hank


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

What's your next car??


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

URHank said:


> Pretty good chance that next time anybody hears about this car, it will be 750whp+
> 
> 
> 
> Hank


Exactly! :thumbup:


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Car update

We bought the car for a local customer and found this on removal of the pans. Crank split in 2










We got a new crank, ibeam connecting rods, Mahle motorsport forged pistons, and a southbend stage 3 clutch and balanced it to within .5g. We also did our normal 07k tricks to get better oiling/pressure just like we do on our longitude race engines.



















We decided our cookie cutter EFR7163 kit good for 550whp and 550wtq would do, especially with the flexfuel e85 tunes coming down the pipeline. 


















Because we use a turbo very similar in configuration to stock made by Borg Warner, we can modify oil/water lines and basically put the turbo in the same location. Here it is minus the downpipe prior to install










And back installed. Looks stock.










We will keep it at 22psi for a few more miles and then turn it up to 33 or so. Very nice car! Glad we could save this one.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Holy cow, I may need to wreck mine just so you can fix it!:thumbup:


----------

